# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Frog Resucues his buddy..you tube vid

## ms381

Thought this was interesting for anyone who hasnt seen it yet on you tube..
Skip to about 7 mins if you dont want to see the whole vid, but i think watching the whole thing makes the epic save at the end all the more...epic!  :Good Job: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...LgR1Injl4&NR=1

----------


## cmack91

that is a cool video, the first time i saw it, i was like " :Surprised:  thats awesome" lol

----------


## NotAvailable404

That was very cool! But it probably wouldn't have happened if the person recording it wasn't constantly shoving the camera in the snakes face. That's the reason the snake fled.

----------

